# Electric fence



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Anyone use one? What's your feedback/reviews? How easy is it to move? I was thinking of a 4 strand system similar to this. http://www.premier1supplies.com/fencing ... ence_id=86

We are looking to set one up on about 1/4 acre this weekend. The plan is to have it be portable move the goats around every few months so they can have fresh browse and keep the pasture down. They will still have barn access and free choice alfalfa hay, water minerals, and all that good stuff.

This will need to contain 2 full sized dairy does, 1 seven month old dairy doeling, and 3 two week old bucklings. It will go inside our existing vinyl horse fencing which they can easily wander through. They are all well behaved, friendly and used to people.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have my ND in a 4 hot strand fence... fiberglass posts are easily moved too, my fence is just abot 2 1/2 feet high, the only one I've had jump over the fence is my wether Teddy and I had to put another strand up at the top of the posts.

I used 6 ft T-posts as my corner posts for stability..... for containing kids, my bottom 2 strands are 5 inches from the ground and then 4 inches up from the bottom wire....for standards you can likely go with a larger expanse.

*edited to add that I use aluminum wire and a Zareba fencer*


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I have not used that specific fence that you are talking about, because all of our fences are permanent. But ALL of our fence chargers are from Premier1, they are the best quality and they provide the best customer service! Our fence charger melted in a barn fire (we did not lose the barn ray and Premier1 is repairing it instead of making us buy a new one!


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

I can't speak for the portability of the fence because our fence is permanant, nor the brand because I don't know what brand our charger is, but we have a 5-strand, high-tensile electric fence, well actually 6 strand in the goat pasture because Dad added a bottom wire (the pasture was originally fenced for cows/horses) and it works well. Only 3 strands are hot - top, middle, and bottom - and the second wire has the white coating for better visibility for the animals.


----------

